# Rave - Columbia Suarez



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Hey guys and gals. Got home from offshore this morning and had a kg of Suarez waiting for me. Always enjoyed this coffee as brewed but can't seem to make a good espresso from it yet after about 10 attempts. I tried at a start point I established last month with my new set up and it was very sour, so ground finer, it was then way too slow and a little bitter, I then went back on the grind a bit and tried tamping a bit harder. Any suggestions on this bean as far as ratio and time go that I could shoot for?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Given we have no info re your brew ratio and time to brew its hard to say .

Change one thing at a time , dont start playing with your tamp would be one suggestion , perfect consistency and repeatabilty.

So , as always , dose , weight out time , and taste?

It's a " medium dark roast " with notes of toffee and caramel, so sour seems off the pace with it as espresso.

When you brewed it , what did you like about it flavour wise ?


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

I found my first few goes with these beans gave me a bitter tasting espresso. This went away after the beans had rested longer. Over 2 weeks post roast, I got a much improved drink.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I'm using 16g in. And getting 35 out in about 30 seconds. I liked it as brewed yes. I will give it a couple of days and re visit and see if it helps


----------



## Split Shot (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm a fan of Rave but Colombia Suarez isn't my favourite - I find it slightly bitter and prefer their lighter roasts generally.

That said, as espresso I got best results with Suarez at a tighter ratio than you're using: roughly 17 > 29g in 28 secs. This brought out a burnt caramel sweetness and toned down the bitterness. HTH.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Funnily enough this is my go to blend for brewed/pour through. I rarely use it for espresso as I find it does not excel under pressure. For that I use the Italian Job


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

I've just got a kilo of this and have found i've never quite got it right...

atm using my gaggia classic with a standard double basket and my eureka mignon im getting:

17g > 32g in around 32 seconds...

but from what other people are saying it looks like the best results come from a slower extraction and sub 30g for a double?

any advice or tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Breezy said:


> I've just got a kilo of this and have found i've never quite got it right...
> 
> atm using my gaggia classic with a standard double basket and my eureka mignon im getting:
> 
> ...


then Grind finer , aim for 26-28 in the cup over 25-35 seconds , taste report back...

If you have gone coarser and finer over a given brew ratio and it's still not tasty then change it .

Don't be reluctant to change from 1:2 anywhere from 1:1.15 -1:4 can be enjoyed by people for different beans ...


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

I use suarez quite a bit and it does benefit from at least 7 days plus rest time..

Im usually 17g 32g out 2-1 most times for me.


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

17g > 32g in 34 seconds seems to do the trick nicely


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

This was our 'go to' espresso bean for a good while. We had a change but will be going back soon, if I remember we were doing 18.5 > 34 > 34 seconds


----------

